# Jumping different realities



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

I feel always that when i do something or go somewhere diffefent places my whole state of being changes. But it never feels satisfieng. It feels frustrating and hopeless. I dont underdtand life anymore. Im just here. Leaved alone. No clue what im doing here. I can one day be up to something else and second day i can be in totally different. I feel i live these same scenarios over and over again and im sick of it. I cant control it at any way. Deep down i feel hopeless. Terrified. Afraid.. I dont know what this is anymore.


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

And you just forgot who you are now and was the other day, like youre mind is everday changing, and always feel depressed and never feel yourself. And everthing around you is happening but you are not part of that happening, have the same


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes. And sometimes i thought now i got this. But next minute im again hopeless and all my memory is gone.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Do you ever feel that you just dont know anymore whats wrong with you and you just feel hopeless and uncertain and dont know which way. You think about life like. Now what?
Because many times i have managed feel better but over and over i go back here so i think this is where im meant to be. Because it shouldnot be this hard. I might keep some thoughts and those becomes my reality and then those thoughts are my whole life. Its contant struggl
I feel that i need answers. I need confirmation. I need some solution. Something which explains me all of this. Something which tells me im not destined this hell. And im still safe. And myself. And all is well. But all is so scary and distant.


----------



## Spikeycloud (Apr 7, 2018)

Johqnnq said:


> I feel always that when i do something or go somewhere diffefent places my whole state of being changes. But it never feels satisfieng. It feels frustrating and hopeless. I dont underdtand life anymore. Im just here. Leaved alone. No clue what im doing here. I can one day be up to something else and second day i can be in totally different. I feel i live these same scenarios over and over again and im sick of it. I cant control it at any way. Deep down i feel hopeless. Terrified. Afraid.. I dont know what this is anymore.


Same you desribe me. Have yet to find to deal with this..


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

And always when here comes new experience. I get badly in my head. And i live this experience over and over again until i forget it and somethinh else comes. But all is always off just so bad and everyday and everymoment i think i need to leave.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Just when i think something i start to experience it. Its awful. I dont want anymore experience something which happens years ago. I have no idea how to get into this moment. I dont even know what that means.


----------



## vonis22 (Jul 29, 2016)

I just came back from an amazing holiday with my dad. When you get home after such a trip it's always a little unsettling. But this time, it felt like I wasn't home, it felt like I was in someone else's place. Getting in to work was so hard to do, and everything just felt like I was an imposter. It was a scenario I haven't encountered before, and my state of "me" changed a lot for some reason. Even though I was just returning to my life that I have lived for so long. Getting through the day was tough, but I made it. Just keep getting that body of yours to the places it needs to go, remember that you will fit in to this new scenario, give it time, try to have patience.


----------



## TiredAndExhausted (May 2, 2018)

omg! I was basically losing hope that someone had the kind of same feelings I use to experience.. I feel like this too, like my sense of self is kinda fragmented and fluid, as well as the way I perceive life and values etc.. this freaks me out


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I had this symptom for a while. What i suggest is simple. I cant garrentee thisll work for everyone but it helped most of my symptoms almost immidiatly. Try journaling. Write down everything you feel. Itll help organize your thoughts and make a clearer image as to whats going on in your head. It helped me feel better. After i had a journal going for about a week, i started writing/typing mantras or positive counters to everything. Im still doing it now. Basically, start by saying stuff like "its ok. Im ok. These sensations and feelings and things havent killed me. Im not dying. Im still here, i just feel different." I have a few logs full of these things and they accually helped my symptoms go away. Part of the condition is fearing everything your experiancing and thinking. Once you start accepting its all there and really happening to you, you then need to rationalize these things dont mean the end for you. It gets easier, i promise guys. Ive been in it real deep before and thought there was no escape. Lean on your loved ones. Take care of yourselves, itll get easier, it will take some mental effort but we are all strong here! I still have it in a mild form and get frustrated its still there but remember, recovery is a process!


----------

